# S3 Flat Bottom Steering Wheel on A3



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

I can confirm a non sports package A3 without paddles WILL WORK with a S3 flat bottom wheel with paddles! Just had it installed on my ride and it's awesome! I missed not have paddles and the thicker flat bottom wheel is a nice bonus. Found it on eBay for a great price.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

The one thing I'm going to definitely get added on my Premium Plus when it makes delivery is the stainless steel pedal caps. 

AudiUSA should have made that an included option on the Convenience Package since the Convenience package adds LED to the footwell. It would make sense for a lit up footwell to show off the shiny stainless steel pedals and dead pedal.


----------



## TRLSTYLE (Sep 27, 2004)

Was the install pretty standard? Throw any Christmas lights? That wheel looks great.


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

Had my buddy do the install that works at a dealer. Took him about 30 mins to do. No lights yet


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Ordered! Should be here in 2-3 weeks.

Now, is anyone interesting in a slightly used 2015 A3 stock steering wheel with paddle shifters (in about 2-3 weeks)?


----------



## MO_VW (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info Optimus!!! My dealer quoted me a 2-1/2 labor charge, but i first had to convince them it was even possible.


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

MO_VW said:


> Thanks for the info Optimus!!! My dealer quoted me a 2-1/2 labor charge, but i first had to convince them it was even possible.


I believe in the Fortitude A3 Project thread, he also replaces his with the flat bottom (but with chestnut stitching...hmmm... chestnut stitching...). He mentions its about a 20 minute job thats mostly DYI.


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

very nice- thx for info.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

feels so good, added girth is nice. zero codes, takes 10 minutes to install. turn 90 degrees, pop the clip, turn 180 degrees, pop the other clip, pull the negative terminal, remove airbag, triple square then all of the prior in reverse. super easy.

air leather on the steering wheel meant i had to get the matching shift knob though,


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

"Had to"


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm fine with the round wheel. As long as it's not this wheel, that I know the base A4 still gets:














Sadly some countries are getting that wheel on the A3 instead of the "sport 3-spoke wheel" that's standard here in US.


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

mattchow;86395834...takes 10 minutes to install. turn 90 degrees said:


> Did you disconnect the battery before doing this? Also, don't want to sound stupid, but what does 'triple square' mean?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

i've had mine on my car for just over a month now and LOVE IT. mine is an OEM s-line wheel with smaller silver paddles and silver stitching and i'm so glad its in the car.

next up is S3 OEM red ring push button start


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Just had mine installed. Picked it up on eBay from 600ene. Came in perfect conditon! Was going to DIY until the wife hear "Then I remove the airbag...". But went to Eurotech in New Jersey, and they only charged $20 to install it for me.
Absolutely love it! Changes the entire gestalt in the car!


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

*Airbag*

Did you swap your original airbag, or did you get a wheel with airbag included?


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

we had a s4 come into the dealership as a trade. I swapped steering wheels just to make sure it would work and sure enough it did. Took me about 10min to do. everything swaps over real nice and easy. I just need to find one now. How much did you pay on Ebay if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

*Paddles*

Also just to clarify, paddles will work on an a3 that originally did not come with paddles? If so did anything have to be done to get them to work?


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

no. They will not work.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Spoooolin said:


> no. They will not work.


I'm sure you can turn them on with VCDS or a dealer tool if you know where to look. People have been doing it on DSG VWs for years.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

jsausley is right, it should be easy to activate.

I haven't had a chance to look at this new generation, but in previous gen (mk5 and 6) it was just a matter of changing a single digit to code the paddles to work - so it shouldn't be much different for the 8V.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh and I do have a flat bottom, silver stitched, Sline badged steering wheel with a slight blemish that I would be able to let go for a special price.. (The wheel is brand new)


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Oh and I do have a flat bottom, silver stitched, Sline badged steering wheel with a slight blemish that I would be able to let go for a special price.. (The wheel is brand new)


With paddles? Can you email how much Joe? [email protected]


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I like the round wheel with paddles in my A3. 

It's the same steering wheel the A8 uses.


----------



## illmatic41 (Aug 17, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I like the round wheel with paddles in my A3.
> 
> It's the same steering wheel the A8 uses.


I think the thicker wheel and air leather option alone are more important than the flat bottom portion...or that it's what the A8 uses.



Spoooolin said:


> no. They will not work.


That's odd, OP says: "I can confirm a non sports package A3 without paddles WILL WORK with a S3 flat bottom wheel with paddles!" 

I have the same wheel(8V0419091S) that mattchow has, but been too busy/lazy to install it. Probably do it this weekend now.


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

*First Mod!!!*

Just traded in the 2012 Passat, for a brilliant black A3 quattro last night... This will be my first mod, then either ecu flash or springs/coils (still undecided, and i did get the sport package, so suspension is pretty good as it, so...). I'd really like to get the paddles working tho. Also what about the airbag, is everyone using there original airbag, or getting a wheel with one already in place?


----------



## nlz242 (Feb 23, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> It's the same steering wheel the A8 uses.


Looks similar, not the same. A8's heated and the materials are different. 
It's cool if you like your round steering wheel, it is a nice one. Just don't go around pretending you have the same as the A8.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

nlz242 said:


> Looks similar, not the same. A8's heated and the materials are different.
> It's cool if you like your round steering wheel, it is a nice one.* Just don't go around pretending you have the same as the A8*.


Sorry pal. I'm in a miniature A8. Deal with it.


----------



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone have a round wheels with paddles they'd part with for a non paddle wheel plus cash?


----------



## MontrealJoker (Aug 24, 2010)

Switched from MKVI VW GTI to A3 2T Monsoon Grey with S-line package last week and I was nervous that I would not be happy with my steering wheel as the one in the GTI was the best I had ever had but the S-line steering wheel pictured in previous post with "air leather" feels even better. I am supper happy as the steering wheel was big factor for me personally.


----------

